# Buffalo Area contracts



## PetalsandPines (Mar 26, 2001)

If any one is interested in a South Buffalo Residential Contract (Dorrance) let me know....It is too far out of my area.


----------



## shamrock1 (Jan 15, 2002)

I know its a little late to be responding, but I have had my work to tend to for the upcoming season and not very much time to be surfing......

We handed over all of our residential business to Jimmy Burkett of Burkett's Landscaping...He's in the book on Langner Road in West Seneca...... There is a Sr. and a Jr.

Hope it helps.


----------

